# Samsung Magician 5.0 released (total redesign)!



## RejZoR (Nov 28, 2016)

I don’t know, either Samsung actually listened to my complaint on 19th November or it’s all just a pure coincidence Because here it is, a major overhaul of the Samsung Magician software. This time in version 5.0 which comes with fixed SATA and AHCI detection as well as entirely new interface (which looks absolutely amazing I have to add) and new tray icon.






This has to be by far the best interface design I’ve seen in years. It’s super minimalistic, looks really nice and is very responsive. And as you can see, very informative as well. But not too cluttered. Asian companies used to be famous for their botched interface designs, but this thing, this defies old stereotypes and puts many western designs to shame. Really nice job Samsung!

*Download*
Download latest Samsung Magician
Download Samsung Magician 5.0 (TinyUpload Mirror)


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Good job, that is so simple to read and understand, while laying everything we need right in front of us.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 29, 2016)

I wonder if this will coincide with them finally fullfilling their promise to implement opal sed functionality on the 950 Pro series. (it was/still is promised in a "future firmware update" that to my knowledge, has yet to happen).


----------



## pigulici (Nov 29, 2016)

At me , it show that 4.9.7 it is the last version...


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 29, 2016)

pigulici said:


> At me , it show that 4.9.7 it is the last version...



Even if you refresh the page? Hit F5 twice when you're on Samsung Magician download page...


----------



## pigulici (Nov 29, 2016)

Eh, downloaded and installed manually...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Static~Charge (Nov 29, 2016)

Major Geeks has it hosted on their site.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2016)

OK, downloaded and got it installed now!


----------



## xvi (Nov 29, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 81442


Wait, what?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2016)

xvi said:


> Wait, what?



Yeah I was getting that when I tried the link from OP a few times, got it from majorgeeks, that worked for me.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 29, 2016)

Doesn't like RAID being turned on but TRIM is a go.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2016)

It shows my Hitachi 2.5" HDD is set to "TRIM Status Enabled" though..


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 29, 2016)

*Bullocks*.....on v.4.9.7 i had "Rapid Mode" enabled and running now it suddenly cant because of AMD Chipset...arghhhh


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 30, 2016)

Eh, that flat GUI... my eyes.


----------



## Static~Charge (Dec 1, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Eh, that flat GUI... my eyes.



Welcome to the 2D world of Windows 10/8....


----------



## Ungari (Dec 1, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> *Bullocks*.....on v.4.9.7 i had "Rapid Mode" enabled and running now it suddenly cant because of AMD Chipset...arghhhh





So, on the old software did the Rapid Mode actually not work, even though it said it was enabled?


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 1, 2016)

Is it normal that the program refuses to work with a SSD connected via USB? I've got 850 EVO here an it says not supported, and invalid serial number. WTF?


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 1, 2016)

Ungari said:


> So, on the old software did the Rapid Mode actually not work, even though it said it was enabled?



The Rapid Mode did actually work in v.4.x.x versions - so this is crap


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 1, 2016)

Did they hide or get rid of the "Performance Optimization"?  It's about the only thing I ever used.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 1, 2016)

From what I'm reading, it sounds like they gave it a facelift, but ripped much of its guts out.  Not very impressed if so.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 1, 2016)

I hate that everything looks like it belongs on a phone or tablet.


----------



## qubit (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice, gonna try it out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2016)

Working fine here but time will tell


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2016)

I've used this software when I first got my 850 EVO drive but after a while things just went weird, so again I give it a go.

It is a lot nicer looking and thanks to the op @RejZoR for the heads up 

What is rapid mode all about, can someone with real knowledge about it please let me / us late bloomers know whats it all about..

Here is rapid mode off and then on, but the numbers... that's what's really confusing me..


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 2, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Here is rapid mode off and then on, but the numbers... that's what's really confusing me..



That "Rapid Mode" is using a portion of your 16GB desktop ram to boost speed.  Be more careful with sudden shutdowns.

*http://www.thessdreview.com/software-2/samsung-magician-4-5-rapid-mode-2-1-testing/*


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 2, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> That "Rapid Mode" is using a portion of your 16GB desktop ram to boost speed.  Be more careful with sudden shutdowns.


Perfect use/need for a UPS. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2016)

being relevant: what is rapid mode, and should i bother with it? my OS SSD (850 evo) seems to support it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2016)

Mussels said:


> being relevant: what is rapid mode, and should i bother with it? my OS SSD (850 evo) seems to support it.


you know aussie man I have it turned on and WOW what a freaking snappy bugger she is!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2016)

well it certainly boosts the benchmark in the tool itself.

Pity its on my OS drive and not my games drive.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2016)

Mussels said:


> well it certainly boosts the benchmark in the tool itself.
> 
> Pity its on my OS drive and not my games drive.


Pfft I only have the 250GB drive and I have a game on it... Yes I have an 80gb game on it just for the speed 

I know I need to get out more and get more GB but hey.. 

Seems to work dam good for me on GOW4 especially after the enable.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Perfect use/need for a UPS. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply)


Perfect to the point that about 6 yrs ago @erocker asked me about if I'm using an APC unit to have the steady power line wave to my AMD 6 core chip...


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> That "Rapid Mode" is using a portion of your 16GB desktop ram to boost speed.  Be more careful with sudden shutdowns.
> 
> *http://www.thessdreview.com/software-2/samsung-magician-4-5-rapid-mode-2-1-testing/*



Actually, that's not entirely true. The read portion is cached read data cached in advance by Samsung's algorithm so if that's gone, no biggie. As for write, it just acts as a write through buffer, meaning you'd lose data either way for two reasons:

- If data is written fast into system memory and then flushed to NAND while system loses power, you'll probably lose that data in RAM.
- If data tries to get written directly to NAND chips, but never gets the chance to get written down to the very end due to power loss, you'll also lose data, because it never reached the destination, either write buffer or the NAND chips.

The thing is, all drives are designed to use system memory as write through cache. Write through means OS waits for a specific amount of data to be written into write buffer or for it to stay in it for a specified period. Once both or either conditions are met, it flushes the cache to a storage drive.

If you really want to avoid data loss, you also have to disable write caching for each drive under Device Manager. But you'll be still facing a second point failure scenario as described above. Only absolute way to prevent that is UPS unit. Even the most basic one that can keep your system operating for at least I don't know, 5 minutes, so you can save stuff and shut it down.

I've had several system lockups and power loss scenarios and so far I never had anything corrupted or missing even with RAPID Mode enabled.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 2, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Actually, that's not entirely true. The read portion is cached read data cached in advance by Samsung's algorithm so if that's gone, no biggie. As for write, it just acts as a write through buffer, meaning you'd lose data either way for two reasons:
> 
> - If data is written fast into system memory and then flushed to NAND while system loses power, you'll probably lose that data in RAM.
> - If data tries to get written directly to NAND chips, but never gets the chance to get written down to the very end due to power loss, you'll also lose data, because it never reached the destination, either write buffer or the NAND chips.
> ...



What part of what was stated, in the link, is contestable?


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2016)

I was just stating data loss is not a fault result of Samsung's RAPID Mode, but of how storage devices work as a whole.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 2, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I was just stating data loss is not a fault result of Samsung's RAPID Mode, but of how storage devices work as a whole.



Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Pumper (Jan 30, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> Did they hide or get rid of the "Performance Optimization"?  It's about the only thing I ever used.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool



The performance optimization for my 840 EVO 1TB used to take a couple seconds on 4.9.7, but it's now ~10 minutes and it is only 75% done with 5.0. So either it did not actually do anyting in the previous versions, or the current one is full of sh*t.


----------

